# Area 392- 206 Block New Residential Tower?



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey i was at ssp's website and I just happened to look at Dubais diagram and I saw this Area 392- 206 Block New Residential Tower, but there was no pic or rendering. does anyone know what this is? heres the link http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?
its the tower after the Burj Al Arab
R :dance:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

has its own thread already, but we only have pic of signboard

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=126078


----------

